# Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum



## schmubo (29 November 2008)

Guten Abend!

Der Weg von Antispam und Scambaiter Deutschland hierher ist kurz - und so bin ich nun hier gelandet! Da bei Antispam immer wieder Beiträge aus diesem Forum zitiert werden, möchte ich nun Informationen direkt an der Quelle abgreifen. Und wahrscheinlich werde ich auch das eine oder andere Statement hier zum Besten geben.

Also dann: Auf in den Kampf gegen schräge Typen und windige Online-Geschäfte!

Schöne Grüße
schmubo


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Hier ist jeder willkommen,  Hilfesuchende und Hilfebringende 

Auf in den Kampf


----------



## schmubo (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Danke für die Begrüßung!

Was ist eigentlich los mit Eurer Startseite? In meinem Standardbrowser (Opera 9.51 unter Windows XP prof.) kriege ich die Seite Start: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de nicht geöffnet. Sobald 24% der Seite geladen sind, hängt sich der Browser auf. Die Subdomain mit dem Forum hingegen funktioniert einwandfrei.

IE6, FF und SeaMonkey zicken übrigens nicht - nur Opera. Der aber weigert sich auf allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Rechnern.


----------



## Heiko (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Das wüsste ich auch gern. 
Der Fehler ist teilweise reproduzierbar. Manchmal gehts, manchmal nicht. Und keiner kann mir sagen, woran es liegt.


----------



## schmubo (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Hallo, Heiko!

Damit erübrigt sich ja meine ins Auge gefasste PN an Dich.
Dein Computer - das unbekannte Wesen...


----------



## Heiko (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Mich ärgert das wie Sau. Nur: nicht immer reproduzierbar. Und keine ahnung, was das soll.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Wenn man im Opera mal Javascript deaktiviert, könnte man mal probieren, ob der Fehler auch ohne Scripte auftritt. Falls nicht, ist es entweder ein Scriptfehler, den andere Browser tolerieren, oder ein Scriptproblem bei Opera.


----------



## Heiko (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Been there, done that.


----------



## schmubo (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man im Opera mal Javascript deaktiviert...


Ja, da schau her... Bingo! Ohne JavaScript wird die Startseite aufgerufen. An der Diskussion, ob das Skript eine Macke hat, möchte ich mich aber nicht beteiligen.


----------



## Heiko (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Das war bei mir nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Vielleicht ist es ein Problem mit der Script-Implementierung bei Opera.

Es gibt allerdings auch Validatoren für JS, wo man das Skript mal auf Konformität zum W3C-Standard abklopfen könnte.

Ansonsten, wenn man da nicht fündig wird, müsste man den Quellcode der Seite bzw. die URL mal zum Opera-Support einschicken und den Fehler beschreiben.


----------



## Heiko (30 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Der Opera-Support simuliert Karpfen. Er bleibt seit Monaten stumm. Die nächste Frage: welches der Skripte?


----------



## schmubo (30 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Nun habe ich mal etwas weiter nach dem Fehler gesucht. Ergebnisse:
Speichere ich den Quelltext der Seite lokal, wird sie auch mit aktiviertem JavaScript von Opera korrekt angezeigt. Dank dem Base-Tag im Header werden Stylesheet und Grafiken aus dem Internet nachgeladen. Allerdings gehen beim lokalen Aufruf die Umlaute verloren. Vielleicht läuft Opera mit lokal gespeicherten Dokumenten grundsätzlich im Quirks-Modus... wer weiß?
Die HTML-Validatoren von Validome und vom W3C bemängeln, dass im Dokument zwar die Zeichenkodierung nach UTF-8 vereinbart ist, aber Umlaute und Sonderzeichen teilweise nicht als Entitäten geschrieben wurden.
Ist vielleicht ein Ansatz...


----------



## Heiko (30 November 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied in diesem Forum*

Ich schau mal, ob ich da was machen kann...


----------

